# Need Help



## hussainali (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi all, hope you all be fine

i have recently installed windows 2003 server with server roles as Domain Controller (with name ABC) and DNS. but when i want to access the network from server it gives me the error as 

" ABC is not accessible. you might not have permission to use this network resource.contact the administrator to find out if you have access permission.

The service has not been started"

i checked all the necessary services and restart them but couldnt access the network from server.But after restarting the server then i can access the network. also i have installed "symantec antivirus corporate server edition" on this machine.

please help me in this regard.which service should i run and what can be the best solution.

Thanks


----------

